# Pregnant Molly and Platy



## Bindel2303

Ok, so I'm pretty sure I have a pregnant Black molly and a pregnant sunset platy they are both pretty fat and round, and I keep think I'm seeing what could be fry in my platy, however it seems as though they have both been pregnant forever. I know gestation supposed to take about 20-40 days, but I swear my black molly has been pregnant for almost, if not, 2 months. And considering I don't have any male mollies I would have expected her to giver birth at least once by now, considering that mean she got pregnant before I bought her. I know they can hold sperm for up to 6 months, but she just seems to have been pregnant to long. Can stress lengthen pregnancies or just cause early ones, because thats all i can figure is maybe shes stressed, but both? I don't know, I'm quite confused and any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm attaching a picture of each of them, sorry they are not better but I'm still trying to figure out how to get good pictures, I cant get the shutter speed up on my digital fast enough to catch them before the move, and are out of focus.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/bindel2303/Fish/STP63175.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/bindel2303/Fish/STP63178.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## emc7

First, your pictures aren't showing. Did you use the insert image button?
Second, your fish do look pregnant.
Third, Are your tanks heated? gestation can be temperature dependent. Remember fish are cold-blooded, they slow down when cooler. 
Wrap something dark around the tank to make the fish feel more secure, a background or a garbage bag. Livebearers are rumored to "hold fry" until they feel safe. I don't know if its true. 
I see hornwort or something like it. Thats good, you could use some more.


----------



## Steve155

yes, temperature plays a key part in livebearers. My guppy and platy recently gave birth and my tank water is at 24-26 c day + night.


----------



## Bindel2303

Ok, I did a water change and heated the water a little and covered the Black Molly's Tank with something. i guess will have to see what happens


----------



## emc7

Good luck to you.


----------



## Steve155

Yes good luck. Please post bk on here if anything happens. =)


----------



## Bindel2303

Well I have good news and bad news My Platy had her Babies!! The bad News is I wasn't around when it happened so the other fish got to them. I hadn't had her in the hatchery because the last time i put her in there it seemed like a false alarm. All well, theres a good chance I will be going over this again in about 30 days, so not to big a loss, but still sad. Thanks for all your help though, hopefuly it will go better next time.


----------



## mesapod

Ya hopefully do you have another tank for her to go into to have her babies?


----------

